# Wo kann ich das Android SDK herunterladen / wie kann ich es installieren



## marlem (25. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

um meine Probleme mit Android Studio zu lösen, habe ich Android Studio deinstalliert und die aktuelle Version Android Studio 3.6.3 heruntergeladen und installiert.
Aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen war bei der Installation von *Android Studio 3.6.3* das Android SDK nicht dabei.

Wo kann ich das Android SDK herunterladen bzw. wie kann ich es installieren?


----------



## M.L. (25. Apr 2020)

Naiv gesehen gibt es alles unter https://developer.android.com/studio#downloads  (setzt aber wohl eine ausreichend starke und stabile Internetverbindung voraus. Damit könnte man das fehlende SDK erklären). Ansonsten könnte die Einstellungen von Android Studio beim SDK Manager weiterhelfen, allerdings mit längeren URLs:


----------



## marlem (25. Apr 2020)

> setzt aber wohl eine ausreichend starke und stabile Internetverbindung voraus


Seit meinem Umzug habe ich das nicht mehr. Bin von einer Stadt mit 117.000 Einwohner in ein Dorf mit 6000 Einwohner gezogen 

Gut. Ich schaue mal!


----------



## marlem (25. Apr 2020)

Problem gelöst!
Bevor ich das Android Studio deinstalliert habe, hatte ich auf meiner Festplatte ein Verzeichnis C:\Android\sdk .
Die *Deinstallationsroutine* von Android-Studio hat das Verzeichnis sdk gelöscht.
Irgendwo, vielleicht in der Registry, war das Verzeichnis C:\Android\sdk hinterlegt.

Deswegen wollte die *Installationsroutine* das SDK in das nicht mehr vorhandene Verzeichnis installieren.
Ich habe das Verzeichnis sdk wieder angelegt und konnte im Programmfenster von dem M.L ein Screenshot gemacht hat 
den SDK nachinstallieren.


----------

